# PowerPro 50 65 or 80



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

The rod is 7 f.t., heavy power, fast action. Baits up to 2.5 o.z.
The reel - Abu Garcia 5600 CB
This is one of my heavy Bass rod and reels. I want to set it up to pitch spinnerbaits and light ( long A's and such) jerk baits.
The question's ---- PowerPro 50, 65 or 80 l.b.test and will this rig work O.K. for Muskies or should I go with a 6000 CB and a 6.5f.t Musky(1-4 o.z. lures) rod.

I appreciate any input on this set up. Thanks


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Blue pike, I use the 50# PP on my reels. If you are strictly casting, sounds like your setup would do. If you plan on trolling you may want to go with the bigger reel as the larger capacity reels are used for holding more line. I would stick with the longer rod. The trend in muskie rods now is longer rods, unlike the 5'6" pool cues like were used in years past. A longer rod gives you more leverage on a fish and for some it is easier to execute a fig. 8. Just my 2c


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks Davy
I have caught a few Musky over the years, but have never targeted them. Never set a rod/reel up for them. Was thinking the little 5600 might work but not sure about the rod and no clue as to the pound test line or even if PowerPro was a good choice.

Any good Musky sites you would recommend?
Thanks again, I'll load that 5600 up with 50 pp and give musky fishing a shot this spring.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Go with at least 80lb and more preferably 100lb power pro. 50lb and even 65lb have been known to break when casting the lure, especially if it happens to backlash. I have 80lb on the rod I use for spinnerbaits and bucktails, 100lb on the rod I use for crankbaits, jerkbaits and glidebaits.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Blue Pike, don't even spool that reel!! If you do there will be no turning back! After you have your first "follow" by a muskie you will have to change your underwear! Or better yet you will catch your first and you will wonder why you didn't start musky hunting sonner!  Seriously, I have never had problems breaking the 50# PP. A lot of guys are using the heavier test but until the 50# gives me problems, I'll stick with it. After you get hooked(and you will!!) you may want to consider purchasing a stouter rod for throwing heavier baits (jerkbaits, big cranks, etc) Until then the 7' rod should handle the lighter musky baits. If you are looking to purchase any inline bucktails or big spinnerbaits let me know. I make custom baits for a fraction of the cost of store bought. Good websites...

www.muskyshop.com www.muskies101.com www.muskyhunter.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Weatheby -- Thanks for your opinion about the 80 pp. That is the very reason I posted this question, to get some different opinions about what test line to use. Heck, I was thinking maybe 30 pp would work until doing a little looking around on the www.

Davy --- I think it's too late, I stripped the Fireline off one of the reels and put 50 pp on it. 
Found Rollie & Helen's on the net ---- Man-o-man they have it all. Well they don't have it all, I mad them part with some lures and leaders. My first order should be at my door step Saturday. 
Thanks for the links and the offer on the spinnerbaits, my take you up on the spinner baits they are fun to fish with.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Blue Pike you might give some consideration to the type of structure you will be fishing and the size of the musky you might catch. I fish Caesars Creek which has standing and downed timber as the primary structure. I have been using 50 lb. test PP without any problems; but this year there has been an explosion of Zebra Mussel in that lake. Almost every piece of exposed timber Ive seen is completely coated with mussels; therefore Im going to re-spool with 80 lb PP before next season.

Dallas


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I won a 100 yard spool of 65# Power Pro. I was losing quite a few jigs at Mosquito while casting jigs for Walleyes. I put the power pro on another rod tied the jig direct to it and have caught plenty of Walleyes without losing another jig. The hook will bend without the line breaking.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

to take your wallet!

I spend some time in Rollie's neighborhood every year & mrs. c sets a time limit whenever I go in that shop. My cars turn into his parking lot by themselves!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Lazy --- Some good info about the zebra's --- I fish Erie and know what you are saying, they are rough on fishing line. Didn't know the Zebra's were in CC. Hope to get down that way and fish CC this summer. Thanks for the info.

Whaler ---- Great idea, fishing the heavy line on jigs. I fish the Sandusky River Walleye run and a jig and minnow is one of my favorites. I'll use maybe 100 jigs on the spring run using 8 lb Triline, maybe the pp can save me a few $$.

cincinnati -- Some funny stuff  ---- Rollies is a dangerous place... To take your Wallet! I'll bet it is. And I would never carry plastic in such a place. 
My cars turn into his lot by themselves!  I hear that, every time I take 23 north into Michigan the truck stops at Cabela's.

davycrockett,Weatherby, Lazy, Whaler and cincinnati ---- Thanks for all of the great info.
I appreciate it.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Blue Pike, remember, when using any braid or superline to back your drag off. I have my superline reel drags set so they slip a little on a hookset. Not doing so could result in a busted rod. As far as jigging, I use 10lb. PP on Erie in the spring jigging for eyes. I would recommend not using the heavier line for jigging. If I get hung I want to be able to break off. Why risk busting a rod over a 20c jig? I'd rather replace 10 jigs an outing than a rod


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep, davy --- found out about the super line the hard way. I started using FireLine a few years ago. 
Was flipping a jig and pig for bass in the lilly pads. Had the drag locked down all the way, you got to get the hogs out of the pads. Snapped a rod on the hook set. If it would have been a big large mouth I wouldn't have minded so much, but it was a Sheepshead a big ugly sh**head. Now -- I do back the drag off a bit.

I fish the Sandusky River Walleye run with a boat, most folks are up in Fremont fishing the shallow water, I'm back in the first or second deep hole from the shallow water fishing jigs and minnows under the boat. I anchor above the deep water and play out anchor line jigging straight down under the boat, have 300 feet of rope just for doing this.
The spinning rods are loaded with FireLine 8 and 10 l.b, test and I lose a lot of jigs. That's why I was thinking maybe Whaler's idea was a good one. Grab the line with my hand and pull, something is gona give. The line or jig, don't think I'll flip the Crestliner over, but ya never know.

BTW ---- I have a Abu Garcia 6500c3 and a Cabela's Pro Guide Musky rod (1-4 oz lures) on the way to my front porch. You know, this Musky fishing can get a bit costly.


----------

